# Amplificador para Audifonos



## Hades_ddm (Sep 15, 2007)

Saludos foristas, estube revisando los amplificador q pude y ninguno se acopla a lo q quisiera realizar, espero q puedan ayudarme, ya q no he logrado encontrar algun circuito q haga precisamente esto, quizas no es posible, ojala q si.

La idea es esta, tengo un reproductor de mp3/4 pero el volumen q me da por los audífonos es muy bajo, quisiera amplificar esa señal pero no a unos parlantes, sino a los mismos audífonos (sin tener q comprar unos nuevos) la idea, si es q es posible, seria un circuito intermedio entre el mp3/4 y los audífonos para q pueda elevar el volumen de salida(de manera variable), supongo q el circuito base sera un amplificador de gran potencia, pero q modificaciones le puedo hacer para q la entrada y la salida sean las q estoy buscando, la alimentacion creo q seria de 9V como maximo, ya q es una bateria comun la q estaria usando para hacerlo portatil, las entradas y salidas fisicamente quedarian como los plugs de los audifonos, de ser lo suficientemente potente la amplificación ¿podria poner salidas para 2 audifonos? , espero q puedan orientarme o pasarme algun circuito, gracias de antemano.


----------



## cesar dario vargas (Ene 21, 2008)

Cierta noche buscando en la red un articulo que me diera ideas acerca de un amplificador para mis audifonos con bajo volumen bien fuera comprado o fabricado, no encontré nada interesante.

Depronto extravié la mirada hacia unos viejos parlantes multimedia que tenia sobre un escritorio pero que aun funcionaban y me pregunte:  Estos parlanticos tienen: salida de audifonos, volumen y el boton de encendido... será que si yo le monto una bateria de 9V. este me funcionará? o tendre que comprar miles de metros de cable para que esté conectado a la electricidad y pueda funcionar?

     En uno de los foros  consulté que ese tipo de parlanticos funcionan con una fuente convertidora de 110 a 9V...ohhhhh... entonces la bateria de 9V debe funcionar..... me dispuse inmediatamente a desarmar dichos parlantes y me encontré con la sorpresa de que así era.... huyyyyyy.... tiene una fuente convertidora a 9V.... como era ya muy tarde de la noche no tenía posibilidades de ir a comprar dicha bateria--- así que me tocó esperar hasta el día siguiente...

amaneció y compre la batería, corté la fuente del parlante, corté el cable que manda al otro parlante y conecté dicha batería a la entrada de energia donde estaba la fuente y con gran sorpresa vía que el bendito LED de encendido ...........SE ILUMINO.....procedí a conectar mi IPOD al plug que va a la tarjeta de sonido del pc.... del parlante y conecté mis audifonos al parlante...y EXCELENTE.... LO CONSEGUI... ahora... lo unico que tengo que hacer es crearle una cobertura o algo asi... para protegerlo de algo.... ahhh y cortarlo para que no haya que cargar con todo un parlante-..... ahorré tiempo y dinero y quedé con una buen sistema de sonido personal....


----------



## BUSHELL (Ene 25, 2008)

Hades:
Estoy en algo similar.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about20230.html 

Pienso que el lm386 lo puedes usar.


----------



## allexo (Feb 20, 2008)

cheka esta direccion http://rafasp.blogspot.com/2005/11/cmoy-amplificador-para-audfonos.html esta rebuena y si la kieres en español y con graficos esta:http://www.dansdata.com/cmoy.htm espero les sirva amigos ..saludos desde ecuador


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 22, 2008)

Hola.
Este es un amplificador para audífonos.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

